# Where to buy cyclogest?



## Andrea Az (Mar 22, 2010)

Does anyone know of a reliable seller of cyclogest - I've got my prescription and can get them from the fertility clinic for around £30, but I've seen them on line for around £3 - are thesesafe??


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Andrea,

Any registered pharmacy will dispense a private prescription for you, although costs may vary depending on the varying fee's that are attached to the administration process. I'd ask around locally for costs before you decide on who to go with. There is also a thread on cheap drugs for treatment on the IVF board with lots of useful advice and suggestions of reputable pharmacies to use that don't charge particularily high on costs.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.0

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------

